# Units 4,5,6



## garrett1909 (May 25, 2014)

Ok so this is my first season hunting with a muzzleloader, it's also my first season drawing out united 4,5,6. Any thoughts on these units? Am I looking good for a nice buck? Any questions, comments, concerns, bitches, gripes, and moans are appreciated. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of private property, lots of little bucks, a few nice ones if you know where to look. Farmington Canyon, Bountiful canyon, East Canyon always hit hardest. As well as the Henefer Echo WMA. Spend lots of time on google earth checking those areas out then get out and scout. This is the area I have hunted for years but I'm usually a long ways off the roads. Put in the work you will get an opportunity, hang with all the other bozos and you will see nothing but doe if anything at all. There are a few slivers of public property here and there that lots of people don't know about and the longer it stays that way the better :grin: You can find them with some research however. Good Luck


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am sworn to secrecy about the location, but there is a place on unit 4,5,6 on public ground where over 30 bucks spotted in a day is a normal day. My advice would be to start scouting early September early mornings and late at night. Find locations on the internet that challenge your physical ability. If during your hike you are telling yourself that you are crazy then you are headed to the right spot. 

If you are hunting from Skyline drive dropping down the steepest hell holes that you would never want to pack an animal out of is the ticket. If you are starting low hiking up the rockiest faces and outcrops will give you the best view into pine trees where the bucks will be feeding and sleeping. Use a spotting scope to determine the worthiness of your quarry is highly recommended. Once you have determined you want to fill your tag and pack an animal out of such difficult terrain check the wind and try to get within shooting range. 

Hike into your hunting spot 2 hours before sunlight and hike out using a headlamp as soon as it is too dark to shoot. If you are finding yourself in a crowded area you didn't hike far enough and the best bet is to just sit still and wait for something to get pushed to you. Something like a 2 point or a spike that is... :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I am sworn to secrecy about the location, but there is a place on unit 4,5,6 on public ground where over 30 bucks spotted in a day is a normal day. My advice would be to start scouting early September early mornings and late at night. Find locations on the internet that challenge your physical ability. If during your hike you are telling yourself that you are crazy then you are headed to the right spot.
> 
> If you are hunting from Skyline drive dropping down the steepest hell holes that you would never want to pack an animal out of is the ticket. If you are starting low hiking up the rockiest faces and outcrops will give you the best view into pine trees where the bucks will be feeding and sleeping. Use a spotting scope to determine the worthiness of your quarry is highly recommended. Once you have determined you want to fill your tag and pack an animal out of such difficult terrain check the wind and try to get within shooting range.
> 
> Hike into your hunting spot 2 hours before sunlight and hike out using a headlamp as soon as it is too dark to shoot. If you are finding yourself in a crowded area you didn't hike far enough and the best bet is to just sit still and wait for something to get pushed to you. Something like a 2 point or a spike that is... :mrgreen:


^^^+1^^^


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I watch part of 4,5,6 almost everyday. There is a lot of private, but there is some public as well. This one is from today.


----------

